# Help with ram!!!!



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

i have a Compaq Presario SR1030Z--- trying to figure out w im trying to find a ram chip that fits so far no luck-im looking for 500 gb ram-its been sorta like a trial and error for me buying these things off ebay and none of them actually fit-- this is the computer- what do i need to be looking for?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

look up the name of your motherboard and then google or go to crucial.com to find the ram your looking for. end of story


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

This should be the Product Specification page for your model.

Your computer's motherboard apparently has four "184-pin DDR DIMM sockets" which "support unbuffered non-ECC 4 GB 400/300 MHZ DDR memory modules".

This is what a 184-pin DDR DIMM module looks like. The model name for 400 MHz 184-pin DIMM modules is "*PC-3200*", so you should look to buy that kind of module.

More info here.

May I ask, why are you looking to buy new RAM for your computer? DDR (as opposed to DDR2 or DDR3) are pretty old modules, quite slow, I doubt you'll see much of a performance boost with modern software (videogames?) by simply purchasing more RAM.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

I think most of us would want 500GB of RAM, however you might be thinking of a harddrive.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ohhai said:


> I think most of us would want 500GB of RAM, however you might be thinking of a harddrive.


lol....yes, this person may be right! i didnt really read the 500gig part lol


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

> trying to figure out w im trying to find a ram chip that fits so far no luck-im looking for 500 gb ram


500gb ram is way above overkill if it was even possible to get something like that.

Sidenote: I just bought a 4gb ram the other day works great. The stupid clerk was scaring me that they tested a laptop with a 2gb ram and a 4gb and it didn't work, so that if something was wrong and it didn't work, it was going to be my fault for not bringing my laptop to the store, as well subtly implying that I couldn't return it if it wasn't compatible. (that lying lazy arse)


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

ShyGuy86 said:


> This should be the Product Specification page for your model.
> 
> Your computer's motherboard apparently has four "184-pin DDR DIMM sockets" which "support unbuffered non-ECC 4 GB 400/300 MHZ DDR memory modules".
> 
> ...


moy readu tp let the olb computer go i guess


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

download more ram


----------

